# next ACS



## Rowshambow (18 Apr 2007)

Does anyone know when the dates are for the next ACS? I was wondering if there is a website with any info like that or if anyone is going on it, etc that would be great.


----------



## Sparkplugs (18 Apr 2007)

I know the very next course is on the 25th of May, after that, you're looking at anywhere from 3 to 6 months down the road.  You might get lucky and get to go through your common core and then sit on PAT for awhile, or get a long-term tasking somewhere.


----------



## cp140tech (18 Apr 2007)

Are you both talking about the same thing? 

 I think the original question was for 'Aircrew Selection'....  it sounds like you're talking about 'Aircraft Structures Tech' Sparkplugs.  

 If I'm out to lunch then just ignore me.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (18 Apr 2007)

If the original question was about Aircrew Selection Centre (*ASC, not ACS*, as it is typically screwed-up), the courses run pretty much weekly and they are currently filled through the end of June ...


----------



## Rowshambow (18 Apr 2007)

Yes aircrew selection is what I was asking about. thanks.


----------



## Sparkplugs (18 Apr 2007)

Sorry, I thought ACS was the structures tech, lol.


----------



## Elwood (19 Apr 2007)

I only knew about ACS dates when my CFRC told me when I could attend ACS. I had to wait several months, but I finally got through it!!!


----------

